# Oh, I wish I'd kept that tape! Can you help me figure out what it was?



## CountryMom (Aug 21, 2012)

About 25 years ago, I purchased a tape of mixed classical music. Lately, it's been on my mind. There were about seven or eight pieces on it. One I know absolutely was Fantasia on Greensleeves; another was Pavane pour une infanta defunte. There was also one of the "Airs" although it wasn't a terribly common one. I remember listening to the album over and over again and I would love to figure out what it was.

I recall the logo - it has the distinctive yellow Deutche Grammophone label on the front as well as the list of composers - again, there were at least five or six, possibly seven.

Any idea how I can find the tracks on this album? I've googled and searched through DG's catalog but finding a mix of classical music isn't easy!

Thanks very much -


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Whelp, I guess they gave up by now.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Whelp, I guess they gave up by now.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

